# Best Tube Feeding Article Ever!



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Those interested in tube feeding really need to check out this link. Normally it's only viewable to vets, vet techs, etc, but for some reason today it's viewable to the public. Truly the best tube feeding article and video I have seen to date!

http://lafeber.com/vet/tube-feeding-birds/#Contraindications_and_potential_complications
View attachment Tube Feeding Birds _ LafeberVet.pdf



.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. It's worth going to a pet store and getting aquarium tubing to tube feed. When those chickens are in trouble and don't drink or eat, It's can mean survival when you tube water or baby chick food liquid in a tube. Other wise you get just a few drops in a syringe by mouth, and I don't believe in sub q. It's just not enough water. They need 30-40 ml of water at least 2x a day-minimum. In a super pinch I may use Ensure (generic) for their fluid and nutrition. And you are sure they got their meds. Dehydration and malnutrition are reducing any chance of saving them. If you think they are drinking enough from a bowl always measure how much water you put in a bowl and how much water is left after 24 hours. I did lose some chickens years ago that may have been saved with tubing, and since meeting Kathy, I feel it's saved quite a few.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you know that when I give subcutaneous fluids to 6.6 pound (3 kg) peafowl they get 200 ml at least once a day?

.


----------

